# General > Biodiversity >  BBCT Bee-friendly plant sale/swap

## Birdie Wife

Anyone interested in wildlife friendly gardening might be interested in a plant swap/sale on the 23rd May in Thurso, hosted by the Bumblebee Conservation Trust. It's a chance to swap all those self-seeded flowers for something you can use, and donate what you don't want to a really good cause. 

Full details here: Facebook event page

----------

